# (w) 720p or better cam (h) SM, Eldar, GK



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am looking for a small flip style camera for my new venture models-workshop so I can shoot better quality tutorials for you all but I do nto currently have the 100-150 for what I am looking for.

I have models if you have one that you do not need. It must be tripod mountable, USB hook up, and include some form of memory - 4GB or larger please.

If you are a business and would like to exchange advertising space once it all gets going then I can work something out with that as well. 

If you have any questions or comments please get a hold of me at larrybkillian at gmail dot com or PM me here, it will go to my Blackberry.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Disregard, I got a camera, figured it would be easy selling models off them a trade.


----------

